# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا > Java SE : نگارش استاندارد جاوا >  ارتباط با پورتهای SERIAL و USB

## megh22

لطفا نحوه ارتباط با پورتهای Serial و USB را توضیح دهید. (دستوراتی که برای ارسال و دریافت اطلاعات از این پورتها لازم می باشند )

----------


## saeed_Z_F

سلام
تو جاوا با استفاده از پکیج Javax.comm می تونی این کار رو بکنی البته بعضی شرکتها و گروه ها هم یک سری API دارند .
این لینک هارو یه نگاهی بندازید . خودتونم جستجو کنید چیزای خوبی به دست میارید
http://www.javaworld.com/javaworld/j...ev.html?page=1
http://java.sun.com/products/javacomm/

----------


## student1363

سلام
من این سایت ها را رفتم اما به نظر میاد فقط کار با پورت سریال است , آیا کار با پورت سریال با کار با پورت USB در جاوا تفاوت میکند , چون ارسال داده در هر دو به صورت سریال است؟
البته من در سایت sun دیدم که درایور USB تنها برای سولاریس است , از آنجائی که من در برنامه نویسی جاوا مبتدی هستم لطفا مرا راهنمائی کنید.
ممنون

----------


## saeed_Z_F

سلام
من این لینک رو میزارم شاید به دردتون بخوره 
http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/li...ary/j-usb.html

----------


## student1363

سلام
من بستهء comm.jar را دانلود کردم.برای اینکه netbeans توابع کار با پورت را بشناسد باید این بسته را چطوری به جاوا معرفی کنم؟
ممنون

----------


## handinux

روی پروژه تون کلید راست کنید
گزینه properties
توی پنجره باز شده توی قسمت Category قسمت libraries and resources رو انتخاب کنید 
سمت راست add jar/zip رو بزنید و فایلی رو که دانلود کردی مسیر بده.حالا این jar به پروژت اضافه شده

----------


## student1363

خیلی خیلی ممنون از کمکتون.
یک سوال دیگه . من یک sample code را داشتم می دیدم و یک سوال برام پیش اومد . این قطعه کد چه کار می کنه و اینکه متغییر default port چیست ؟
ممنون

String  defaultPort = "/dev/term/a";
        if (args.length > 0) {
     defaultPort = args[0];
 }

----------


## pirahansiah

> خیلی خیلی ممنون از کمکتون.
> یک سوال دیگه . من یک sample code را داشتم می دیدم و یک سوال برام پیش اومد . این قطعه کد چه کار می کنه و اینکه متغییر default port چیست ؟
> ممنون
> 
> String  defaultPort = "/dev/term/a";
>         if (args.length > 0) {
>      defaultPort = args[0];
>  }


با سلام
"/dev/term/a"; 
این قسمت مربوط به سیستم عامل لینوکس است که در این سیستم عامل تمامی سخت افزار ها در آدرس dev قرار دارند برای ویندوز می توانید از مثالی که تحت ویندوز داده استفاده بکنید

----------

